
That Amazing New Star Wars Droid 'BB-8' [video] - lisper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXaDjuU0LHM
======
joezydeco
Obligatory link to the xkcd that had this figured out a while ago:

[http://xkcd.com/413/](http://xkcd.com/413/)

